# Best small city skyline with metro pop not over 500,000



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> Actually, there is no conception of surburb in korea, The concept of surburb is western concept.


Yeah, you're right. Thank you, citypia
Can I elaborate it in detail for someone who don't understand?

Typically, an american in US goes to work to downtown or CBD(inside of the city) and leaves the city at night and comes back home which is located in suburb(outside of city).
Therefore, the city-center usually become empty at night(so called dougnut phenomenon or dougnut effect something)
People prefer to live in a large house like a mansion in a suburb. 

But in korea, it's a quite diffrent story.
Seoulite want to work in Seoul at daytime and want to go home in Seoul at night. They want to remain in Seoul at night as far as possible.
That's why Seoul is sleepless city for 24 hours(there is no such a thing as dougnut phenomenon in Seoul)

Living in Seoul, especially Gangnam, is a symbol of suceess life to many korean. Can you remmember Psy's Gangnam style? 
If someone who can't afford to live in Seoul, they would go to satelite cities that provide cheaper houses and costs of living. This is many korean people's thinking(don't get wrong, not everyone. also,this trend is changing.)

Interestingly, there are big movements of population between Seoul and other setelite cities in many various directions during the day.
For example, some people commute from Bucheon to Gwacheon without passing through Seoul.
Some people go to work to Incheon and return home in Seoul at night. (It is funny that Incheon is their working places and Seoul is just bedroom town for them.)

Maybe, someone can rebut my explanation with a case Bundang or ilsan city, as an example of bedroom town of Seoul. Yes, I don't deny some cities are still functioning as bedroom town largely.(but even these cities have local identity and communities.)


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it very normal to work near the coast (Incheon) and live inland (Seoul). We see the same phenomenon in many oter cities in Europe too. The reason is that alot of industry is normally located along the sea.

Edit: looking at Dongtan new city on Google Earth, it seems to be just a kilometer or two from Suwon, a city with 1,138,341 people according to Wikipedia. So even if you can make a claim that it is far from Seoul (though just 80km), Suwon is still way larger than 500 000...


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Bannor said:


> I think it very normal to work near the coast (Incheon) and live inland (Seoul). We see the same phenomenon in many oter cities in Europe too. The reason is that alot of industry is normally located along the sea.
> 
> Edit: looking at Dongtan new city on Google Earth, it seems to be just a kilometer or two from Suwon, a city with 1,138,341 people according to Wikipedia. So even if you can make a claim that it is far from Seoul (though just 80km), Suwon is still way larger than 500 000...


Thank you very much 
Like I said before, I only saw the the title of this thread too hastily.
I didn't see the first page.
You are right.
I didn't think about Suwon, neighboring city, only thinking about Dongtan itself.
Come to think of it, Dongtan may interact more with Suwon than Seoul.

By the way, it is good to know that there are the same phenomenon in many other cities in Europe too. 

Would I delete pictures or posts for you? Since those are not appropriate to this thread's rule, I happily delete all my posts. Thank you again. 



citypia said:


> I'm deeply sorry.
> I didn't see the first page of this thread. I was too hasty. Very sorry.
> 
> If Dongtan is NOT appropriate to your criteria, I would delete it. Sorry again!


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd say keep the pictures. I like the SimCity style of it either way 

Edit: I must agree though that drawing metro borders on a map changes alot from country to country. It seems like everyone has their own conception of where the borders of a city lies.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Bannor said:


> I'd say keep the pictures. I like the SimCity style of it either way


Thank you.
I will be careful next time to follow the rule beforehand, checking all pages to write something
I think you are a very smart person.


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

Cujas said:


> Darwin Australie: 130,000 hab
> 
> Not the best but a good one with a large potentiel of developpement


That is a very old photo of Darwin. It's had quite a mini building boom since that shot.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Please don't penalise my entry for being a huge photo. Have a cup of tea while you wait for it to appear

Liverpool, England, pop 465,700


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Great pano.


----------



## Redkey (Mar 25, 2011)

steppenwolf said:


> Please don't penalise my entry for being a huge photo. Have a cup of tea while you wait for it to appear
> 
> Liverpool, England, pop 465,700


Liverpool is 1.38 mill


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That is probably metro area? But below 500K is surprising to me as well.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, please read the title before you post. 

"Best small city skyline with *metro pop *not over 500,000"


Also, one of my posts on the first page..



Yellow Fever said:


> Lets makes a rule here that the city must be at least 100 miles or 160km away from the next closest city.


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

There is probably a reason for it being metro population too, since you cannot just draw a line smack in the middle of midtown Manhatten and say New York has a population of 400-499 000 people. I'm sure you can make a line in the middle of Manhatten where the population is below that, and name it a "city".

Everything should go by metro pop!


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

whoops. I didnt read the rules. shall i delete or shall we leave it as a lesson to others?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Almere in the Netherlands (City and metro just over 200.000):



036Almere said:


> Misschien niet zo indrukwekkend als de foto's hierboven, maar hierbij nog een bijdrage uit Almere:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Eindhoven (just over 200.000 in city, near 500.000 metro)



WSS said:


> Eindhoven


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Groningen (180.000):



Eisso said:


> Alle credits naar de website van Pandomo Makelaars (pandomo.nl)!! Kwam er de volgende luchtfoto tegen (op de site een grotere versie)


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ I don't think these are allowed because Yellow Fever has a stupid rule ''Lets makes a rule here that the city must be at least 100 miles or 160km away from the next closest city.'' :bash:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Why not? Groningen is far away from any other big city (180 km to Amsterdam), and even Eindhoven is still 130 km from Amsterdam...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

steppenwolf said:


> whoops. I didnt read the rules. shall i delete or shall we leave it as a lesson to others?


It's ok, just leave it.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú, Benidorm, Niagara Falls and Punta del Este are the most impressive thus far.


----------



## Kirov88 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> You mean Netherlands are roughly the same size as the greater metro vancouver? It'd take about less than two hours highway driving from one end to the other.


Nah, its about 5 times the size.

But still, 3 hours from south to north would be achievable.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sarcasticity said:


> Probably NF, NY, but I believe YF have pointed out that a city must be atleast 100 miles away from the next city or metro.


It's important to look at the intent. In this case it was to negate entries of suburbs or satellite clusters of large urban areas. Niagara Falls, Ontario may be within 100 miles of Buffalo, but it doesn't owe its existence to Buffalo or is it part of the Buffalo metropolitan area. It's not even in the same country.

Is Antwerp part of the Rotterdam metropolitan area? No.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, there are a lot of metropolitan areas that include more than one country, like the Oresund region or San Diego - Tijuana, and Buffalo - Niagara Falls is also one of them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_that_overlap_multiple_countries


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, besides the Antwerp - Rotterdam example is a bad one. It is within 100km (78km), but they are a bit too far away still due to the wide rhine delta


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess they have a point.. main criteria should be a "stand alone" city, right?


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wellington, NZ


Wellington skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Wellington skyline by delayed gratification, on Flickr


Wellington Snow-capped by Newsbie Pix, on Flickr


Wellington Skyline by Fritzy2, on Flickr


Wellingtons Skyline by anton.karge, on Flickr


----------



## rastadog (Aug 31, 2012)

*wanna go there*

i actually wanna go there. Someday, i will..


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Madison, WI has a rather significant skyline of mid-rises (there is a height restriction) 



Spurdo said:


> Madison Skyline at Sunrise by jmac_100, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

What about Port Louis, the Mauritian capital (137,000 inh.)?








Source








Source


----------



## Matt.Altstiel. (Aug 22, 2012)

How about Rochester, MN?








[/url] Rochester MN Skyline B+W by mbaltstiel, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Matt.Altstiel. (Aug 22, 2012)

A couple more of Rochester: 

City: 107,000
Metro: 187,000

Located roughly 75-100 miles from the Twin Cities. It is not part of the same metropolitan area, very different feel in Rochester. I lived there for a year, and it wasn't big enough for me. However, I really did come to enjoy the city by the end of my time there.








[/url] River Walk by -Chad Johnson, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Rochester, MN by -Chad Johnson, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 11th Floor View by -Chad Johnson, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

*Klaipėda, Lithuania*

metro pop. ~200,000









http://www.efoto.lt/node/915245


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

OK. Seriously, none of these cities even come close to SARAJEVO-BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA. Not one of these cities has such historical significance, not one of them has such culture and endurance of spirit throught ages.


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

A little more of Sarajevo- there's modern downtown, historical ottoman old town, mix of old and new all blended in beneath olympic mountains.

And need I remind you all that this city was completely destroyed just 17 years ago.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

It's definitely spectacular and beautiful, but its metro area population is over 500,000.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^
I admit that Sarajevo is beautiful and has historical significance, especially in european history.
However, to be honest, the skyline of Sarajevo is not that impressive,
Olny the tallest tower, Avaz twist tower(176m with antenna spire), stands out alone and there are a few midrises there.

Beacuse this thread is about the small city skyline, not about historical significance of the city.

By the way, how far is it from Zagreb(around 780,000, the capital of Croatia) and Belgrade(around 2 million, the capital od Serbia)?
There are no cities over 500,000 within 160km (Or this thread only counts within its territory no matter how close neighboring cities are in the other countirs.)


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

According to wikipedia, Sarajevo's metro pop is about 669.000


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Well, another city bite the dust and get kicked out of this thread then.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Too bad though; the cityscape and setting look ideal.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

mw123 said:


> Wellington, NZ


Looks like a very nice city. It also has a decent skyline.


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil - 121,900 hab*









Secretaria de Turismo de Balneário Camboriú (no indication of the photographer at the source)


Vista aérea del Balneario Camboriú, Brasil por Gastón S., no Flickr


Vista do teleférico. por Alexandre Brandl, no Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Andre Goth said:


> *Balneário Camboriú, Brazil - 121,900 hab*


Looks like Balneario Camboriu just squeaks in under 500,000 with a metropolitan population of *480,575.*


http://www.emporis.com/city/balneariocamboriu-brazil


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Looks like Balneario Camboriu just squeaks in under 500,000 with a metropolitan population of *480,575.*
> 
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/city/balneariocamboriu-brazil


Yes, the metropolitan area of Itajai, composed by Itajaí (with 197,809 hab) and four more cities (including Balnerário Camboriu), reaches 480,575 hab.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

An old skyline

*San Gimignano*! It's located in Province of Siena (Tuscany), among fields and farms. Proper medieval town count 7,000 inhabitants, its surrounds max 12,000 / 15,000.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Jesolo*

Then a beach city located near Venice on Adriatic Sea. I was here this summer for a relax week, out by city's stress: it's very vibrant and full of life and events... and a lot of hot guys :drool:. Here coming million tourists from Europe and Russia. 24,000 inhabitants, I'm not sure of its surrounds, btw is less than 500,000 :lol: The city seems to move to build other towers (holiday residential, hotel and resort) and buildings like the one designed by Zaha Hadid (here). Morphologically it might look like Benidorm. By now: Piazza Drago Twin Towers (78 m), Aquileia Tower (73 m), Merville Tower (80m).

Here some pics (sorry to all) 









































































more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Todd Carlton (Feb 19, 2008)

http://farwesternsky.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/bville.jpgBartlesville Oklahoma population 43,000


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Posadas, Argentina: 319.469*


----------

